# Vag P2261, P2187, P0456 Oil Leaking Drivers Side Help!



## Vin2k (Jun 22, 2008)

Check engine light was on and I got these three codes, I lifted my engine cover and notice this leak! 

P2261 - Boost Pressure Control
P2187 - System Too Lean at Idle
P0456 - Very Small Leak Detected



Are my issues related to the leak and or is something over or under compensating and causing my leak. I notice a little squeak/squeal and it does it for like 2 sec. randomly while Im driving. On a coarse of about 15 miles I may hear it like 2 or 3 times. Also notice a loss is power and it doesn't run smooth. The CEL went off but the problem still consists.

Need DIY help on fixing my issues.


----------



## Vin2k (Jun 22, 2008)

Will replacing the vacuum pump fix my codes or is there something else as well?


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

You're going to have to replace the vacuum pump. The leak could be contributed to the faulty PVC (see below). Basically it's finding the weakest spot to relieve the pressure.

P2261 - Your diverter valve (N249) needs to be replaced.
http://shop.dbctuning.com/06H145710D_p/06h145710d.htm

P2187 - Your PVC valve is shot. There is an open campaign on this with VW. Call your dealer and have them check your VIN. It should be replaced for FREE

P0456 - Probably need to replace the gas cap

For reference
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/18693/P2261/008801

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/18619/P2187/008583

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16840/P0456/001110


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Vin2k said:


> Check engine light was on and I got these three codes, I lifted my engine cover and notice this leak!
> 
> P2261 - Boost Pressure Control
> 
> ...



Your oil leak is coming from or around you vacuum pump. I would clean it off to see where it's coming from. 
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...epair/06D-145-100-H/06D-145-100-F/1778/138829


P2261 - Boost Pressure Control
This is likely to be the Diverter Valve 
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/701830130-06h145710d/0/267954


These two codes seem like they are more likely to be an N80 valve but it could be a gas cap and pcv valve as well. 

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi.../Repair/06E-906-517-A/06E-906-517/1778/139725
P2187 - System Too Lean at Idle

P0456 - Very Small Leak Detected


----------



## psmoliveira (Sep 25, 2013)

*I have the same leak*

Hi, 
My 08 A3 2.0t FSI has the same leak on driver's side. I'm changing the vacuum pump o ring and the valve cover gasket today. I'm thinking that maybe the PCV is faulty. 
Also the previous owner changed the fuel filter by a lower spec one (the original works @6.6 bar, right now is fitted with a 3 bar spec filter), I hope that's why I'm having a low pressure fuel code.

Did you solved your leak? I'll give you a heads up as soon I get the car from the shop.

sorry about my English, it's not my native language.











Just to illustrate what was replaced
#3 PCV Gasket
#4 PCV
#8 Valve cover gasket
#15 Vacuum pump o-ring

Oil leak appear to be solved... My pcv valve was bad, it was not shutting to prevent boost in crankcase, so it got pressurised and shooting oil all over the cap and possible premature wear of the gasket and o-ring.

I think it will not leak again.

My codes were different than yours, got the p0299 and p310b, but my fuel filter was not the right one, as I said.

Hope you solved your leak.


----------



## psmoliveira (Sep 25, 2013)

Just leaving a feedback, my leak appears to be solved after replacing those parts.


----------



## Bruce Malter (Dec 11, 2000)

*Vacuum Pump Reseal Kit Now Available*

Found the gaskets required to reseal the vacuum pump. 

They sell direct, ebay and Amazon.

https://www.rkxtech.com/collections/vacuum-pump-repair

I am not endorsing the product, only letting folks know it is available.

sightlinereaders.com for reading glasses that work great for working on cars.


----------

